# Roundcube - UserID's in den Logs zuordnen



## mathias172 (6. Apr. 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,

leider wurde auch ich kurzzeitig Opfer einer Lücke in Roundcube.
Nachdem ich der Sache stundenlang durch alle Logs gefolgt bin und das Problem abgestellt habe möchte ich einfach noch einen bestimmten User finden. Ich kann ihn aber leider nicht zuordnen.

In /home/admin/ispconfig/web/roundcubemail/logs/sendmail finde ich solche Einträge:

```
DatumUhrzeit User: ZAHL on ...
```
Ich wollte ZAHL einem User zuordnen, passt aber nicht. Z.B. ist ZAHL 10.
Es gibt aber keinen 10, userxx_10 gibts zu viele und auch andere Kombinationen passen nicht.

Was habe ich übersehen?

Vielen Dank,
Mathias


----------



## mathias172 (6. Apr. 2009)

Na klar... immer kurz nachdem man gepostet hat findet man die Lösung.
Für alle, die es auch betreffen könnte.

Man nehme die Datei sqlite.db, dort sind die UserIDs aus den Logdateien gleich den UserIDs in der Datenbank.

Um den Dateiinhalt zu betrachten einfach 

```
sqlite sqlite.db .dump > sql.dump
```
und dann mit dem Dump wie gewohnt verfahren.


----------

